# Free Toro 38080 (824)



## 1652 (Aug 23, 2020)

Been working on this for 2 days now, haven't got a pic as it's not the prettiest, haven't cleaned it, and now it has a black engine cowling with the rest red. Couldn't bring the carb back with my methods/tools/lack thereof. So I stole the carb off my Bolens 826, which isn't primer equipped, so I also changed the cowling over to reflect that. Came with "broken" electric starter. This is the second electric starter liquid wrench has fixed the pinion on. Humorously the cowling I switched over has a sticker that proclaims being electric start ready, but only has one hole for the switch/plug assembly, so that part is dangling at the moment. Otherwise, seems mechanically solid, other than one of the ears on the auger is bent the wrong way, probably just leave that as is unless it greatly effects operation. I'm assuming that pillow bearing to the auger needs replacement, or at least greasing, as when you disengage the auger there is a rumbling/grinding noise. I find the drive/shift operation is odd, but works so no worries.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

When the auger hit whatever it hit to bend it, it must have made a Hell of a noise. 
Might have damaged something else.


----------



## 1652 (Aug 23, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> When the auger hit whatever it hit to bend it, it must have made a Hell of a noise.
> Might have damaged something else.


That is very likely. If I think I can get everything apart successfully I will try to repair it all.


----------

